# DVB-T aber welche Karte soll man sich Kaufen?

## frodus

Hi Leute,

es ist ja bald Weihnachten und da dachte ich mir so eine 

DVB-T Karte ist eine nettes Geschenk.

Die Frage ist nur welche Karte sollte man sich kaufen.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit DVB-T Karten unter Gentoo?

(Gute oder schlechte?)

Danke schon mal fuer die Antwort. 

Gruss,

Frodus

----------

## WiredEd

du meinst wahrscheinlich das hier:

http://www.vdrportal.de/board/portal.php

----------

## gt_amd64

nein, bisher nur unter XP mit der cinergy T2 von terratec... und die software under XP ist saumaessig (weil buggy) - es soll allerdings im vdr-cvs schon ein treiber fuer die T2 existieren und ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass jemand die unter debian auch am laufen hat - konnte es aber bisher noch nicht selbst testen, da ich gerade erst gentoo installiert habe und wohl auch nicht so schnell dazu komme die karte unter linux zu installieren  (weil ich dazu hilfe/anleitungen braeuchte, die ich bisher nicht gefunden habe)

----------

## Schwupi

Hab bei mir ne Win-TV nova DVB-t eingebaut. Man muss nur den aktuellen Kernel mit einem Patch versehen und die Treiber als Module in den Kernel kompilieren.

Anschauen kann man sich dann die Programme via xine, mplayer oder auch kaxtv.

Das Sendersuchen war ein wenig umständlich, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Läuft supi...

Schwupi

----------

## gt_amd64

hmm... und wie laeuft das mit usb karten? (meine ist naemlich eine)

----------

## Schwupi

Sollte eigentlich genauso funktionieren. USB-Karten werden mit dem Patch auch angeboten...

Den Patch gibts bei http://dl.bytesex.org/patches/

Schwupi

----------

## gt_amd64

hmmm....

ich habe im moment 2.6.9-r6 (amd64) drauf... treiber fuer meine karte sind erst im kernel ab 2.6.10-rx vorhanden... habe aber null ahnung, wie ich den kernel auf neusten stand bringe (habe mal irgendwo im forum/howto etwas von vanilla/development-sources oder so gelesen) - meinst du mit patchen, dass ich die emergen soll? (erscheint mir als newbie etwas gewagt, da ich nicht weiss was ich machen soll, wenn da etwas schief laeuft... zumal die 10er kernels alle testing status haben und ich im moment froh bin das hier -fast- alles laeuft)

und an den eroeffner des threads: aender den titel bitte mal auf DVB-T (so heisst das richtig)

----------

## Schwupi

Also ich hab die gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.9-gentoo-r8 ) und habe mit:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 -s < /Pfad/zum/patch/All-2.6.9-rc4.diff

```

den Kernel gepacht. Leider geht emergen nicht...

Danach 

```

make && make modules_install && make install

```

den Kernel gebastelt.

so long

----------

## gt_amd64

hmmm, dann muss ich mich nochmal bezueglich des patch befehls schlau machen... keine ahnung ob man 2.6.9-r6 genauso einfach auf 2.6.10-r(neuste) patchen kann... werde aber wohl vorher schell noch ein image von der linux partition erstellen... mal sehen

achso zum eigentlichen thema noch etwas:

schau dir mal das vdr wiki an (googeln, hab die adresse gerade nicht im kopf) - da sind viele karten aufgelistet, die unter linux funktionieren (und vdr ist wohl ein muss fuer tv-karten besitzer unter linux, also gibts wohl keine bessere quelle fuer infos)

----------

## prometheus0815

In der aktuellen c't (26/04) wird auf Seite 68 die Cinergy T2 von Terratec in der USB-2.0-Version angetestet. Sie schreiben, daß es ab Kernel 2.6.10 Unterstützung durch den "cinergyT2"-Treiber gäbe. Als Preis gibt die c't 99 Euro an, Alternate (http://www.alternate.de) verlangt 89 Euro plus 9,95 Versand.

Das klingt ja, als ob ich mir bald das Geld für den Kabelanschluß sparen könnte.  :Very Happy:  Immerhin würden sich selbst zwei dieser Kistchen (für meinen Mitbewohner und mich) in kurzer Zeit amortisieren, die PCI-Variante kostet bei Alternate sogar nur 84 Euro.

Viele Grüße

Prometheus

----------

## tam

 *prometheus0815 wrote:*   

> Das klingt ja, als ob ich mir bald das Geld für den Kabelanschluß sparen könnte

 

Seit wann kann man in Freiburg DVB-T empfagngen?

----------

## prometheus0815

Hallo tam,

Du hast Recht. Ich war irgendwie davon ausgegangen, daß DVB-T mittelfristig flächendeckend verfügbar sein würde. http://www.ueberallfernsehen.de/ gibt aber für's Badische noch gar keine terminliche Prognose ab, das heißt, eine Versorgung ist bis dato noch nicht einmal in Planung. Na toll, ich will aber keine "deprecated" Analoglösung für mein Notebook!  :Mad: 

What the hell...

Prometheus

----------

## gt_amd64

ich habe die cinergy T2 und das mit kernel >=2.6.10 kann ich bestaetigen (siehe oben) - hab aber eben NOCH keine eigenen erfahrungen mit dem ding unter linux (derzeit eben nur unter XP und da laeuft die kiste rel. gut, scheint aber in bestimmten gebieten empfangsprobleme zu haben, selbst wenn starke sender vorhanden sind, weil die firmware+treiber scheinbar noch nicht ausgereift sind)

...ich habe mitlerweile snapshots von dem laufenden vdr mit der t2 in einem forum gesehen (googlen) - scheint also wirklich zu laufen - werde also auch bald versuchen die kiste mit vdr zum laufen zu bekommen - sah gut aus  :Smile: 

----------

## Devport

Ich benutze die T2 mit xine. Hier habe ich meine Schritte dorthin aufgeschrieben :

http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63706

VDR verkommt im portage tree ein bischen. Es gibt noch nichtmal ebuilds für Plugins, wobei man mit der T2 ( und allen budget Karten ) ein xine plugin für VDR braucht, dmit der überhaupt funktioniert.

----------

## gt_amd64

 *Devport wrote:*   

> Ich benutze die T2 mit xine. Hier habe ich meine Schritte dorthin aufgeschrieben :
> 
> http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63706
> 
> VDR verkommt im portage tree ein bischen. Es gibt noch nichtmal ebuilds für Plugins, wobei man mit der T2 ( und allen budget Karten ) ein xine plugin für VDR braucht, dmit der überhaupt funktioniert.

 

habe die karte sowohl unter xine als auch mit kaxtv zum laufen bekommen - fehlt nurnoch vdr...

hier ist meine anleitung fuer kaxtv:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271475

----------

## UncleOwen

Ich hab mir jetzt auch die WinTV NOVA-t geholt - muss man dafür immernoch den Kernel patchen?

----------

## tgurr

Das aktuelle Kaffeine Release hat DVB Unterstützung (Kaxtv) integriert.

----------

